#    2013

## zaratushtra

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/283086/ ,                 .
      01  2013.   .

          ,        ,     3  : 
1)      
2)     ,      (  )          
3)     ,   ,    ,

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## .



----------


## .

,       :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

,   :
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/296287/

----------


## Hausger

> 


  :Smilie: .

   ,     .       ,  .    ,    .  - ?     ?

----------


## Hausger

> 


   .    ,       ,     .      .

  -   .  -   .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Hausger*,      ,

----------


## .

> ?


    ,        2013 .      94-   




> -   .


    .     .

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,   ?    .

----------


## Hausger

"   "  2  .  94 .
  ,     ,  , .    :Smilie: .   2     ,      .

----------


## .

,     ,  ,    2013  ,      :Smilie:  
94-     ,

----------


## 10101

> .     .


    ,      "  ", ..   .

 :     -             . ,   ,    ,  1  2013 .          01.01.13.   ,       ,          .

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------

> ,      "  ", ..   .
> 
>  :     -             . ,   ,    ,  1  2013 .          01.01.13.   ,       ,          .


  ( )    .   ,      (        )       2013. !)

----------


## .

.          :Frown:

----------


## komm

- ,       ,     ,     50 . .,        2013 ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

150

----------


## komm

> 150


         ?

----------


## komm

,  . 2 . 346.26    01.01.2013    N 94-             ,  ,  ()         -,       ,            150       .  ,  .. 6  8 . 2 . 346.26     .
      -?   -.

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ?


,     ,       "-    ,                        50       "

----------


## zaratushtra

01.01.2013.
              ,      7  8       



> !             7     ,   01  2013          .            ,        .
>                       .
>          ,      ,               ,              .
>         ,      01.01.2013              . ,         ( .. )  01.01.2013       .
>          ,     2012         2013 ,    25.06.2012  94-    .
>                    ,  .


   ,      ,     .      ""              ""   .
      ,     12.01.2011. -7-6/1@   ,    http://nalog.ru/docs/3999050/ 
    ,     ""

----------

> ""


 
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/300310/

----------


## zaratushtra

**,     "".        ,    ,   ,          .      .  .

----------


## .

> ,     "".


      .     .      .    ,

----------


## zaratushtra

-     (     12.01.2011. -7-6/1@)   (24.12.12),       .

----------


## zaratushtra

**, *.*,           :yes:  
          ,     ,      ,         2013

----------


## Storn

2013      1.12.2012.....     :Big Grin:

----------


## zaratushtra

*Storn*,               15 ,

----------


## .

28

----------

! , .        2013 ,        .      ?       ,     ...  :   ,     ,      ? ,  ...

----------

5     ,      .       ,         200 .       ,      .   (  30         31   )    , -  .         ,   .
      ,     ,               ,          .

----------


## .

> ,         200 .


  .  ,  .   2013 .       .126  200 ,   .116.  10 .




> ,     ,               ,          .


     .      -   (    ),

----------

,         ,       ,   200  ?   ?

----------


## .

**,        ,   5   .     ,

----------

,  10 ...    10%  ,    40 .   50 .
        -    ,

----------


## .

**, ...    2013         .             . 
   1 ,         8 .    ,      5       .        .

----------

,        ,     (     1 )?  ,        ?

----------

**, .

----------

.   .      1.01.2013.    ( ).      30 .      .  04.06.         ,    .     ?        ?        ?    ?   .

----------

> ,        ,     (     1 )?  ,        ?


  ...,        8916 (1/4     )   ....
      17 832 (.),     ???

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    ...   ?)...  -   (   )))...  ?

----------


## .

. ,

----------

> . ,


    )

 ,   .   22.04.13     . 
, ,         ?

----------


## .

22     -   ?

----------

> 22     -   ?


,

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


,

----------

> *zaratushtra*,  .       ,       .


 ....      . ,     ...

----------

1  2013 .       .    ,    ,   ?   9000,  -8744.?

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ?


,   3 ,   3

----------


## zaratushtra

,  -,   3 , 2       -,  ,   3-        ( )     ,     -       ,      7 ,     ,      ,                -2.              3- ,      ,      ,    .     -   -       .
             ,   2012.         ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,


     ,  ,  01.01.2013      . 4 . 346.12    :



> ,      26.3                    ,             .          ,   ,                ,    ,   2  ,     ,         .


       ,         ,                 .

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


    ,   -  ...

----------


## .

> ,


        .    ()  ,     .

----------


## zaratushtra

:
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/335238/
    ,     ,     ,             ,     , ..

----------


## .

*zaratushtra*,        :Wink:

----------


## zaratushtra

. 
 2014.     300 .              138 627,84 .  ,       . 
,                 ,   (   6%      15%)       ?        ?

----------


## .



----------

! , .        , .   30.10.13,   ( 60.24),  1.           .  2014       ,     13.01.14. : 
. - . 040 - 6 000
. 050 1
. 060 1
. 070 1
1 1.672
2 1 ()
.  . 100 - 30 096
. 110 - 4 514
 3
. 010 - 30 096
. 020 - 4 514
. 030 - 4 332 (   1/4 )
. 050 - 4 332
1:       4 514-4 332 = 182 .?
2:         13.01.2014      ?       ?

----------


## .

> 4 514-4 332 = 182 .?







> 13.01.2014      ?

----------

.   ,   2013    .       .       .     ?      ? (  ,       ) , ,     ?

----------


## .

.  ,      .

----------


## poganini

.     ,  .      ,  :Smilie: 
          , ..   ,         1 ,      28 .
 :   .   0,    ?

----------


## zaratushtra

*poganini*, 
,    99    ,     ,      ,      ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## poganini

> *poganini*, 
> ,    99    ,     ,      ,      ,     ,      ,   .


!         :Smilie:

----------


## .

!  ,       ,     ,      -4?       ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## .



----------

,       1   2     -     ()   . (   - )?

----------


## .

,

----------


## zaratushtra

: http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/378812/
*.*,    



> : 
> "   ,    2015 , ,  ,   -  . "     ,     ?     !                . 
> 
> : 
> "   (1%),     1   1  2015 , "     ,    .      1   1  2015,      15 .      1%     2014       ? 
>    ,     ?  
> 
> 2007,  ,    .                 ,      .

----------


## mos-mo

.
  -      -        ?    , ,      ?

----------


## .

** ,     -    ?      ,

----------


## zaratushtra

,      ,  99%    ,

----------


## .

))

----------

> 


                 / ?

----------


## zaratushtra

*.*,       ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,        .

----------

> ,   ,


       3 .,    ,      3 .

----------


## .

> ,        ;


.

----------

> ,        ;


,    .     . 
  ,   ,   .

----------

